# Looking For Rom



## superesp (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm looking for a good plain Android Gingerbread rom. I don't want sense or anything. If you could offer some suggestions that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

OMGB or.OMFGB are both pure gingerbread there under tehaxxor in the development forum, all info can be found there


----------



## superesp (Nov 20, 2011)

I appreciate the help, thank you.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I recommend Cyanogen Mod 7. To each his own.

Also, welcome to RootzWiki.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

superesp said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for a good plain Android Gingerbread rom. I don't want sense or anything. If you could offer some suggestions that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks!


There's actually a couple threads already on this subject. You should be able to find exactly what your looking for. Again welcome to the wiki, there's a lot of good people here to help along the way.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Miui all day!! I know its not exactly stock AOSP but man is it smooth and fast and sips battery... just my.02

Sent from my HTC Mecha with Miui ICS


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

andarre said:


> Miui all day!! I know its not exactly stock AOSP but man is it smooth and fast and sips battery... just my.02
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha with Miui ICS


I second this.


----------



## restinbeast (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure how no one mention liquid 3.2... Def the best IMO. Was on miui for a bit and liked that as well but its still not quite there.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Which miui are you guys referring to? I know of 3 now.. is like to try it but only the best onw, link me please?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Which miui are you guys referring to? I know of 3 now.. is like to try it but only the best onw, link me please?


I use the gingerbread version 1.11.17. Its the most stable build I've used. It's in the thunderbolt dev section


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Which miui are you guys referring to? I know of 3 now.. is like to try it but only the best onw, link me please?


There's only 2 the other onebis the old thread, now there's 2 branch's both by DV and others the main one which is regular gb miui while the ics version is a port based on Galnets ice infused port for the S2 (which is just miui with a little ICS under the Hood)


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Id go lgb 3.2 very fast, stable and good battery life. Not to mention very customizable. Just make sure you wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache with whatever you choose or you might have some intermittent issues.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's my take on the current cream of the crop:

Sense: bamf forever 1.10 
AOSP: liquid 3.2 or miui ics 2.0


----------



## aaron3488 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im running liquid gingersense 2.0 and it Keeps freezing and have to pull battery to restart. Calls can't be answered once in awhile. Front camera is upside down. Need help or I'm switching to bamf forever 1.1.0


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

restinbeast said:


> Not sure how no one mention liquid 3.2... Def the best IMO. Was on miui for a bit and liked that as well but its still not quite there.


I tried liquid for a week or so but I got pretty poor battery life. It's based on CM but they must have done something to kill my battery. Maybe they have their own kernel? I can't remember if they said in the release thread or not.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I tried liquid for a week or so but I got pretty poor battery life. It's based on CM but they must have done something to kill my battery. Maybe they have their own kernel? I can't remember if they said in the release thread or not.


Liquid is not based on cm7, it is built from their source, which is a very different thing. There are tweaks in liquid not in cm7 and there are tweaks in cm7 not in liquid so I its very possible for the two roms to run entirely differently on your phone. The stock kernel for liquid 3.2 is an imoseyon kernel but it should work with any aosp kernel. I would recommend giving a few other kernels a run before dismissing the rom if the stock kernel doesn't work well for you.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

aaron3488 said:


> Im running liquid gingersense 2.0 and it Keeps freezing and have to pull battery to restart. Calls can't be answered once in awhile. Front camera is upside down. Need help or I'm switching to bamf forever 1.1.0


Ginger sense 1.4 is just about the same as 2.0 but with no issues at all. It was my daily for months till I went to thunderbread 3.1. But I would try it before jumping to Bamf. Liquids is must faster and smoother on my phone


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Liquid is not based on cm7, it is built from their source, which is a very different thing. There are tweaks in liquid not in cm7 and there are tweaks in cm7 not in liquid so I its very possible for the two roms to run entirely differently on your phone. The stock kernel for liquid 3.2 is an imoseyon kernel but it should work with any aosp kernel. I would recommend giving a few other kernels a run before dismissing the rom if the stock kernel doesn't work well for you.


From CM source, my bad. I played around in Liquid Settings and honestly the only thing different was the ability to change boot animation, font, and notification bar. I tried to change the notification bar and it just force closed like crazy. Someone else posted they had the same problem. I had to reflash the ROM to fix.

I figured it was one of imoseyon's kernels. I usually flash his lean kernel eventually when I'm on AOSP ROMs. Very good kernels.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

after using CM7 LTB Bamf and GINGERITIS i can tell you that ZEUS 1.0 is the best rom EVER.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I recommend Cyanogen Mod 7. To each his own.
> 
> Also, welcome to RootzWiki.


I thought CM was not ported to the Tbolt?


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I thought CM was not ported to the Tbolt?


CM has been on the bolt for a while. though i recommend Zeus since AOSP is unattractive.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

steve87j said:


> CM has been on the bolt for a while. though i recommend Zeus since AOSP is unattractive.


Know where I can get zues?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I thought CM was not ported to the Tbolt?


Not officially but the build by Slayer is solid. Merging the TB with the mainline creates problems so, until that can be sorted out, we have 'unofficial' builds.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I am running slayhers build and it is running great for me, 16 hours first discharge, with sense roms I was getting less than 8. Both numbers are with screen on atleast 3 to 4 hours. Good stuff my 2 cents..


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not officially but the build by Slayer is solid. Merging the TB with the mainline creates problems so, until that can be sorted out, we have 'unofficial' builds.


Where do I find this info on Slayers's build? I see nothing in rootzwiki or on the CM forums.

I found it here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/326-rom-not-fully-official-cm7-for-thunderbolt-711-updated-10-2-125am-est/


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Where do I find this info on Slayers's build? I see nothing in rootzwiki or on the CM forums.
> 
> I found it here: http://rootzwiki.com...10-2-125am-est/


That's it. Hasn't been updated for a while but I've used it. Very good.
There is also a build by ProTekk but I haven't used it.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Protekks build is solid, I can vouch for. That!


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

You can also try Shiftao5p-Ic3.2.1..Has an ICS theme with the ICS launcher from market. I really like the icons and theme, although I use GoLauncher instead. The base is ProTekk's CM7 7.2.0 so it is quite stable.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5674-romunofficialshiftao5p-ic321-imoseyn-lk-51-kernel-11202011/

I would also suggest getting Boot Manager which allows you to install up 4 different roms so you can boot from your sdcard and test all the functions/ features out before actually taking the time wiping and flashing the rom to your phone.

I like Sense roms but I would always get undesired battery life due to all the HTC apps running..Might have to try this Zeus rom everyone speaks of. MIUI is nice, but feels too buggy at this time.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Liquid 3.2-Been on all Liquid ROM's they are bad tushy. I do get better battery life some how on Virus Eternity(Not much of a difference) but Liquid is SOOO damn fast stock clocked and undervolted. Give it a shot.


----------

